# Opus X Bbmf



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Had this at a recent herf....the last cigar of the night....wish I had it a bit sooner cause after 6 other sticks...my palette was just about shot! LOL.....The pics are so-so..done with the phone cam...I finished it up on the way home!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice that is definatly one of the cigars im searching for. the next time my father in law goes to vegas i may have to get him to pick me up one.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I was lucky enough to win it at a raffle held at the herf! Thanks Jim!! (Headley)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on the great win.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Dang that is freaking cool!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome! Very nice.


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice Cigar Mp


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

The best part was the look on his face. Nothing but total enjoyment. It was worth the ride to NYC just to see Mario win and smoke that thing.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

discdog said:


> The best part was the look on his face. Nothing but total enjoyment. It was worth the ride to NYC just to see Mario win and smoke that thing.


 Thanks Bob!! It was quite an experience!!


----------

